# Beer can, M10 hex nuts, 20 m



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Short clip of yesterday's can shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shooting kal! 20m, hex nut, wind. It was not easy...


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shooting Kal. Hex nutz do some serious damage to whatever they are thrashing.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Good job!!!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Thanks Charles, have to do this again next weekend if the weather is better.



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great shooting kal! 20m, hex nut, wind. It was not easy...


It is been too windy almost every day for a couple weeks now issedoff:

Not sure why but I like to shoot M10 hex nuts, only problem is to make suitable bandset.



BC-Slinger said:


> Nice shooting Kal. Hex nutz do some serious damage to whatever they are thrashing.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Yep, I have noticed...


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great workout, to much wind. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> Great workout


Thanks Alf.

Sometimes it feels like workout


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

That was some fine shooting. You shoot a heck of a lot faster than I do!


----------

